# Debate: Should You Stop Taking Photos of Your Restaurant Meals?



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I read this article on First We Feast (and several other ones on the topic since) and thought it a provoking subject to discuss. What are your thoughts on patrons who take photos of their foods in restaurants, both from a restaurant owners point of view, and a patrons pov?

I admit I've been guilty of this in the past, but way before iphones and twitter even existed. I'm an original shutter-bug. I don't have a FB (anymore) or twitter account (ever), and I also don't own an iphone or android. The pictures I've taken have been with a point and shoot, saved on my computer and perhaps shared in the food section of a forum. The times that I have taken pictures of food in restaurants, I have been extremely discreet because I've always thought it weird (and unique to my personality) to take pictures of food. Now it's a trend that has exploded with instagram accounts (of which I also don't have). By the way, is it just me or do instagram pictures make food look unappealing and sometimes downright unappetizing? some people however, have no shame, and i would have to say that if I were dining out and saw someone standing on their chair to get the money shot, I would roll my eyes until I severed optical nerves.

It's tempting not to take pictures of your food, your experience, but now that I know how uncouth this trend is becoming, I don't think I'll be doing this again, at least not in higher end restaurants. For me it's always been about the food, but I realize for others it's more about showing off to their friends.

As a caterer and sometimes cook and chef, I'd be concerned by people sharing unflattering food pictures due to the fact they are not a photographer. there have been many a times where i have made a beautiful dish but doesn't translate well in photos. Otherwise, I'd be flattered someone would want to in the first place. My main concern would be the comfort of other diners, so I would ban it if it became problematic or tacky.

http://firstwefeast.com/eat/debate-should-you-stop-taking-photos-of-your-restaurant-meals/

Here are other links on the subject:

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/re...-ban-food-flash-photography/story?id=18302662

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/762105

What are your thoughts?


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

I take pics, particularly when I go to a place that I've been anticipating for some time (ie; first time at Peter Lugers, which I had been wanting to go to for over 2 years...parenthood, bills, etc...don't get to the places I nearly as often as I'd like), But I've always followed 3 rules for myself (below). Occasionally, I do get told no, but sometimes the mere asking makes it an even better reward...I had a chef come out once who said he appreciated hearing compliments,shook my hand, and an extra dessert found its way too our table (might be no big deal to some, but it made my night [even without the dessert]), had one bring the plate back to kitchen where it was brightly lit, and he held it out (one of my faves) one declined my request, but thanked me for asking "rather than whip out a camera and snap away".

I know some here might roll their eyes, but as someone who admires the craft, and the talent (and strive to be one fifth of some of the Chefs who I've the pleasure of experiencing), I look at it as no different than snapping a pic of someones artwork (always *WITH *their permission...no exceptions).

My 3 rules:

1. Ask the waiter if it is ok

2. same with Chef

3. If adjoining tables, or someone who would be affected, I won't do 1 or 2 unless that table is ok with it....no reason for someone to get blinded by a flash...I do try and avoid flash, but some places you can't. (ie; I usually aim flash toward wall....if there is a table in line with flash, I won't take unless they are ok with it). If the adjoining table say it's fine, I thank them, and offer to buy their next drink.

Corny? Probably...but knock on wood, I've yet to run into any problems, and I have momentos to remind me of those visits /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I think you and I are both examples of the exception.

I'm not knocking it. I'm the queen of taking food pictures. I have the files to prove it. The rolling of the eyes was a hypothetical reaction to seeing people going out of their way, (ie. standing on their seat,as stated in the article) interrupting other guests to get the "perfect" shot of their food, and at times the food of others.

I read that Alinea doesn't allow photographs, so I'm obviously not going sneak one in there, and look the fool. But if I went to Peter Lugers (been there) I think it's safe to say they are a much more casual environment. and way too busy and noisy to care. Not to mention you probably wouldn't need flash since the place is so damn bright. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

But in reference to it being "no different than snapping a pic of someones artwork", well...there are a lot of museums that don't allow you to take photographs either. I'll give you a perfect example..my life's dream was to visit The National Gallery of Art in London. Years and years of hoping and wishing I could one day. Well last year I had the opportunity, over hell and high water I got there and made my way through Trafalgar Square, armed with my camera, empty sim card, full battery. Get to the door....."sorry Madam, but no pictures are allowed".../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif wuuuht? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif

I literally walked around the lobby for a good 5 minutes absorbing the fact that I had traveled across the world to my favorite museum and wasn't allowed to take photographs. To make a long story short, I'm glad camera's weren't allowed because for once I was able to actually enjoy the art instead of walking around looking through a lens, instead of spending one on one time, face to face with the art I had traveled thousands of miles to see.


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

LOL, I didn't mean your example of rolling eyes...but I figured you've probably seen it plenty. and even a shutterbug like me couldn't imagine standing up to snap a shot, let alone on a chair. But I could see some folks doing that. I don't do the instagram or facebook pics of my food....seems too much like bragging, if that makes sense, almost in a way it seems like it' saying "I can afford this, and you cant". I know that's not always the motive, but I wish some used more discretion....If more approached it in a common sense way, with consideration towards others, photographing food would be a non-issue. But I think we live in a day and age where some feel that paying for that meal is a ticket to entitle then to used that dining room as they wish. Which makes it hard for folks like you and I who 

I realized the art analogy sounded flawed after I sent it...I don't know what else to compare it to LOL. I'm hoping some Chefs will write in to see how they feel...In 8 years of being a huge food nut, I've only had one Chef get testy about taking a pic when I asked. I didn't push the issue, told him sorry and I respect his decision, and left it at that. Most others sounded like they appreciated being asked first. 

...Lugers was fairly easy due to lighting. I can say 2 of Jose Garces restaurants allowed me to photograph the food at Village Whiskey and Amada (Whiskey is one spot I bought a drink for a couple sitting next to use on the common table...had a great food conversation with them as well)..couple others I can't think of (not near my home comp).


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I think there's also a difference between true epicureans who honestly enjoy studying the art of food, and cutesy blogger girls (and sometimes boys) who have to take pictures of every empty park swing, every solitary leaf that blows in the wind, the passing blue sky (in sepia), and even their own feet. Those are truly the ones to blame. They are the ones that go into restaurants and need a personal lighting director before taking their first bite. I guess that was the image I was rolling my eyes at in my head. lol

Thor, not to get off the subject, I noticed you're from Philly.. You have the best ice cream in the world! Scoop Deville! have you been there? their vanilla ice cream is to die for.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Top of my head, I'll prolly have more to add later....

First, they can blame it on "our surrounding patrons' discomfort" all they want, I dont buy it.

I see it as ego, arrogance and....shortsightedness. Adage: "a picture is worth a thousand words"...

eg, "Oh wow we ate at this topnotch place the other night, they had this incredible salad, it was...with...

and topped with.... well hard to describe, but it looked fabulous."

versus... " Check out this pic of this salad they made us!"

Answer: "Wow thats awesome whats this place again?... I have GOT to take my gilrfriend there!" Point is obvious.

And yes, I have done that myself....and yes, from seeing a pic.

Now the opposite perspective....as a Sous/general cook, knowing my food is going to be snap-shotted (shooted? shate?)

will make me for one, work that much harder to put out product that wil look "awesome" to whoever's vewing that pic.

The argument that "theyre not a pro photographer" doesnt make sense to me... they're not creating

you an advertising brochure now are they? I hardly think a blurry or poorly lit pic is going to keep someone FROM

visiting your restaurant.

And look at it this way-- how many instances of food snapping do you think are due to

"Look at this hideous mess, dont ever go there." compared to being so happy and impressed

with your food they want to preserve it for others to see.

And if you ARE worried about the "hideous mess" perspective... well lol what are YOU doing wrong?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

First of all, why are you so mad?

Second, one of the things I'm most fastidious about when it comes to _my_ food, aside from flavor, is how well it's plated. So please do not make the assumption that just because I am concerned how an amateur will photograph my food, which I believe is a valid concern, that my food looks like **** when it's taken out. I myself have been out to eat at restaurants and ordered dishes beautifully presented and taken a picture and the picture did not do it justice, so I deleted them. You're going to tell me that that's never happened to you? because if it hasn't then you must also be an amazing photographer as well as an amazing cook.

I think you need to take it down a few notches and maybe work on not sounding so aggressive in your posts.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Case in point. Valid.

http://www.popphoto.com/how-to/2013/01/how-to-take-picture-restaurant-without-looking-jerk

#4

_"Yes, part of the reason restaurants are banning food photography is because of the distraction element. But, there's likely another reason: They want their food to look good. Taking an ugly cell phone shot of a complex plate in a dark restaurant is less than ideal. So, when you share that photo with the world, their food ends up looking bad. You could attach a caption like, "Best steak ever!" but if the picture makes your beef look like dog food, it's still not going to be good for business. It also makes you look like a bad photographer."_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69933/a-question-for-the-chef-owner-operators-please

My take as a patron is all of the above, and I think that maybe meezenplaz was a bit 'tounge in cheek' and not so much _mad_

I've posted oodles of snaps here on CT as well as other Social Media sites, I'm a foodie-through-and-through! I do ask if it's okay of any establishment I go to, even supermarkets!


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

That was a good article. Looks like Stan and I think alike 

In a sister article (same author, same day, related subject), One of the paragraphs reads_ "one interviewee says she gets "irritated" with her dad when "he shoots with his large, cumbersome camera strapped across his chest." _(source: http://www.popphoto.com/news/2013/01/restaurants-banning-customers-taking-pictures-their-food). That is the stuff that drives me a little bonkers. I know that not everyone has a more modern phone with a decent camera (Droids 3& up, Iphone 4 & up, etc) but bringing a SLR in to snap a photo comes off, well...pompous. Not only is it showing the diner has assumed it would be ok to take a pic, the noise, light, etc is far more intrusive. Pics from a small p&s come out fine, one can darken the screen (another one of Stans tips), and it can be discreetly carried in a pocket.

Quote:


Pollopicu said:


> I think there's also a difference between true epicureans who honestly enjoy studying the art of food, and cutesy blogger girls (and sometimes boys) who have to take pictures of every empty park swing, every solitary leaf that blows in the wind, the passing blue sky (in sepia), and even their own feet. Those are truly the ones to blame. They are the ones that go into restaurants and need a personal lighting director before taking their first bite. I guess that was the image I was rolling my eyes at in my head. lol
> 
> Thor, not to get off the subject, I noticed you're from Philly.. You have the best ice cream in the world! Scoop Deville! have you been there? their vanilla ice cream is to die for.


YES!! That was along my line of thinking as well (mine was more "food geek vs. duck-lip chicks"...it sounded too biased towards girls, so I avoided bringing it up) They are the ones that get my blood boiling...a little common courtesy from them, and we wouldn't even have this thread. But we know that the world revolves around *them*, and we are selfish to expect them to not express themselves (managed to type that without gagging). As an aside, pop photo also had a great food photography tips article (http://www.popphoto.com/how-to/2012/07/tips-pro-jeff-kauck ). Granted, the ones that SHOULD be reading it could care less, but I might keep a copy handy when I go out with DW, and discreetly leave at the table of anyone coming in with a camera strapped across their chest /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I never heard of Scoop Deville! I avoid dairy for reasons I won't post (I do occasionally cheat though), but family loves it. Thanks for the tip!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Also, who was mad? I didn't get that from Meez's post...I read that as his being in favor (and critical of the folks criticizing food pics)


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Eeeek. THANK YOU Kaneohgirlinaz....and Thor...for just KNOWING me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif For tongue in cheek is just what I am, and was.

Over 260 posts here and I believe that's the first time Ive been accused of being aggressive. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

Sometimes I think it would behoove me to BE more aggressive.

But hey I guess that's what I get for getting lazy and not making generous use of these great emoticons. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Although, Ive re-read my posts and still cant ferret out the "mad" in it, even without Moties. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Okay all that said, including complete lack of anger or aggression declared, the ego arraogance and shortsightedness

I mentioned, I was referring to the high end industry in general. And certainly not a particular person. And certainly not

in here. So how I can be assuming something about someone when I wasnt TALKING about someone escapes me.

Well wasnt, except in a general sense.

And when one starts a thread and asks for opinions that's probably what theyre gonna get. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Mine being....(more simply put) ....

I personally dont care of anyone photographs my food. And if they screw up the photo, I dont care about that either.

However, if I find photo taking to be distracting, then I would treat it as any other distraction (like food fights!) ...

I would ask for abstinance. My perogative. I see a restaurant's job as serving a product to be enjoyed and consumed

on the premises. Not to be sure that others are impressed by a pic of it--"others" who arent here enjoying it, as well

as the service, ambience, etc, not to mention paying for it. The fact is, I dont consider ANY photos of food, even

professsional ones, to BE a particularly good advertisement for what we do--no matter how good the foto,

it never really does it justice.

And reclaiming the art anaolgy for a moment.....it never does art justice either. IMO.

If you ask me, I find a proper description, like on a menu, to be a more effective motivator to order it than a pic.


> So please do not make the assumption that just because I am concerned how an amateur will photograph my
> 
> food, which I believe is a valid concern, that my food looks like shit when it's taken out.


I truly can't figure out how this was derived from my post.

"And if you ARE worried about the "hideous mess" perspective... well lol what are YOU doing wrong?"

This was not a you-you, this was a general collective, rhetorical you.

And it was more or less, a (non-aggressive) joke. (and that one has an lol in it)

One more thing....I also personally consider this to be a light-hearted, non serious topic.

And such was my attitude when first I noticed it and posted.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

If I misconstrued it I truly apologize. It was late, I was momentarily stressed about an upcoming event, and perhaps I was a bit sensitive, so I formally apologize, Meeznplaz.

Thor, the "duck-lips" girls.... There was an article written by Katherine Markovich, that is pretty hilarious. It's called "An Open Letter to People Who Take Pictures of Food With Instagram".

http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/an-open-letter-to-people-who-take-pictures-of-food-with-instagram

Seriously, when I think of annoying patrons who take pictures (plural) of their food, I think of these types of girls.

You know, ever since these articles started coming out I've stopped taking pictures in restaurants, and now focus on taking pictures of my own foods at home or at work. Of course I suck as a photographer, so now I'm struggling with how to take better pictures of my food without manipulating the photos with editing. I've been a shutterbug for many years, but my subjects were mostly of candid family and friends. Have to learn macro settings now...oy.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Apology acknowledged, I really wasnt on a mission to get one, more like just wanted to clarify

my intentions and meanings. But it's appreciated nonetheless, thank you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif And while we're

at it, I suppose I should offer a reciprocol apology for rushing my post, i.e., not thoroughly

reading all posts first, to be sure I worded my post right. I usually do, but I was a victim of late

and tired too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif Written forums are hard to convey meanings properly, (Ive seen some BRUTAL

intra company email wars for instance) that's WHY they've supplied emoticons here, and it's actually

a pretty good set. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Now then....


> Of course I suck as a photographer, so now I'm struggling with how to take better pictures of my food
> 
> without manipulating the photos with editing. I've been a shutterbug for many years, but my subjects
> 
> were mostly of candid family and friends. Have to learn macro settings now...oy.


Well it all starts first with what kind of camera youre using. And assuming it's now a digital one,

whats the resolution? IMO, anything under 8.0 megapixels is tough to retain acceptable clarity, especially

at macro ranges. Another factor is the "speed"-- too slow a camera will greatly magnify any at

all camera-shake at close ranges. This may not even "look" blurry, it can be subtle--just doesnt "look right".

So if it's an older dig-cam, for close up youd be better of fusing a tripod, and the self timer so your hands

arent anywhere NEAR that thing when the shutter trips.

Next of course is lighting--a dinky lil flash CAN work, since it's close up, but a wrongly designed flash

in a cheap camera can cause it's own set of problems. In that case, better to turn the flash off, and

control the lighting externally, while using the lowest light settings your camera provides. Again,

you'll most likely need a tripod for stability.

In a nutshell, the typical problems with bad food pics are:

--blurry/out of focus

--colors not right

--"lighting" not right, like weird shadows etc.

Problem is, food is somethig we eat--unlike landscapes or even closeup insect shots for instance.

Which means that if the hues, focus etc are even a LITTLE off,(compared to what our eyes actually see)

it just doesnt appeal to our visual "food sense".... and the photo is basically ruined.

Suitable equipment aside, KNOWING your camera is essential. Take MANY test shots

at home to fine tune what youre doing and learn the quirks of your cam--waiting

til it's time to serve, and trying to get a rush shot before it's out the door or ravaged by the guests,

is obviously the not so good way to do it. (and yes, Ive done that many times and regretted it lol)

--Meez


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I have two camera's. I use a Nikon point and shoot, which takes pretty good food pictures so long as there's plenty of natural lighting, although there is a food setting on it that is totally useless. It takes blurry pictures...and even with a tripod, the colors are off.

I also have a Nikon D50, and I don't know what the hell happened to that camera because it used to take some pretty awesome shots....it still does, but again, only in natural light. I think it needs a professional tune-up.

Yeah, rush shots right before service in an artificially lit kitchen after the sun goes down never looks good. I've tried too. lol


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Nikon has always made the best cams imo, and I still have a great old Nikon SLR...... but film....UGH!

The D50's not a bad cam, for being introduced 7 or 8 years ago....6 megapixels thereabouts.

It certainly should be capable of decent foodography pics, does sound like it means maintenance as you said.

I have a kodak 8 Mp dig-slr which does well especially for portrait work, but my mini 12.2 mpxl kodak rocks in

macro mode. If I could aquire a more current DigSLR and I think Id be perfectly happy.

But the Sony Cybershot 16mpxl is thee smartest (smart chip) camera Ive ever worked with to date.


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

8MP is definitely a good starting point for the food pics. And Pollopicu, even if you have to use slower speeds due to lighting, if you think like Macgyver, there's a hundred tripods available if you need em....rest the cam on coffee cup, wine glass, salt shakers....just about anything to get your phone at the height you need /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is a great discussion thanks for bringing it up. While I never really considered it from a chef perspective I will tell you that from a diners perspective I am torn. Generally I dislike it simply because it disrupts the flow of the meal. I mean the chefs strive to serve hot food hot and when people take time to snap photos it is cooling down. Minor point but one worth mentioning I think. The other side is when I have eaten at landmark restaurants like when I was in Paris at La Tour D'argent we took photos. And to this day we often look back on those pictures and have fond memories of that meal.I find though that I don't do that with other photos we have taken of food. 

As for people taking ratty photos of your food I would be more worried that they describe it incorrectly. Plus even the worst photos still look great in my opinion with the camera technology that is out there. I guess my final thought is I would rather there not be any photo snapping during the meal to me it is just as annoying as someone chatting on their phone during the meal.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I am a definite restaurant addict! I enjoy the experience and really relish sharing the experience with others. A great way to do that is through capturing images of the experience. So, I take pictures. At the same time, I am respectful to, say, the customers around me, my guests and the operators of the restaurant. I use a high-res pocket camera or 8MP camera phone. I wouldn't drag out my big camera rig unless I have made arrangements with the management of the restaurant; it would be awkward, at best, and rude, at worst, to do otherwise. I think people realize that these are 'snapshots' versus professional images when I am capturing 'off the cuff.' It is flattery to have the experience shared with others. It is advertising, simply put.





  








IMGP1666.JPG




__
jim berman


__
Feb 2, 2013












  








IMG_8958.JPG




__
jim berman


__
Feb 2, 2013


----------



## jake t bud (Feb 25, 2013)

Something that hasn't been discussed.

What about intellectual copyright? I am not an owner operator or chef, but if I were, and someone were talking pictures of my food, I would wonder about that person using it as reference. When you go to a movie, you consume the product on the premises, and not video tape it for later. Either to view it later or for posterity and the "memories." That's why you "pay" for it on dvd.

I understand the idea of wanting to relive a meal, but having a computer full of pictures of thousands of meals is something that can be used as reference. I also understand that as a working chef, each dish/menu is transient and constantly evolving, but if somebody takes pictures of all the food and then uses plating methods or ingredient combinations in their next menu - then what? How would you feel if you were copied? Often? Since I am not a pro chef, I don't know what the prevailing attitude is towards sharing trade secrets. It seems it's not that big a deal.

Secondly, the wondrous part about food is that the experience is when you eat it. Like listening to a live jazz performance (that's not recorded). It's a fleeting moment to be _enjoyed at that moment_. Why the need to document everything? Maybe it's just not my thing.

Not trying to be judgmental, just asking.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have FIVE flash drives chock-full of strictly food pix, 

and that's only been complied in the _last two years_.

I love all things food, shopping, preparing, sharing, dining out, take-away, you name it.

I enjoy looking back at these photos as food stirs memories. 'Oh yeah, that's the time we were in the Grand Canyon and we did this and that and we ate' …


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, Thor 

Jim, those pictures made me hungry!

Jake, you've made a very good point. I guess there's no way to prevent someone from claiming others work as their own. At the end of the day it's on their conscience. The point you made about the fleeting moment is exactly how I've come to feel about certain experiences in my life as well. I came to realize this when I had a FB account and my "friends", better known as my frenemies would post pictures of what they were eating, experiencing, drinking, all living day long. I realized I was slowly becoming one of them, and felt rather pathetic and loserish, like I was in a "who's got a better life" competition. I think that's one of the reasons I deleted my account, because it ceased to remain a "social media", and I realized it was more of a medium on which to brag about your life. It's not so much people like Nicko who wants to take pictures of a once in a lifetime culinary experience, it's more about people, or blogger girls who have to take picture of _everything_ in their life! I know that sounds terribly prejudice, and i can't put my finger on what exactly makes it different.

I do love looking at food pictures online, all day everyday. It's my job to do so since I'm constantly having to come up with new creative and innovative catering ideas for the businesses I work for. I'm thankful to all the people who have posted those pictures online, but it takes a different turn when you're actually out and you see that people's need to brag about their food and their experiences on social media becomes more important than living in the moment and just enjoying it for yourself, and the person you're with right then and there.

I don't know... I'm kind of on both sides on the fence on this subject.

Since reading all these articles, and not being sure who would be offended or not I have limited my picture-taking to my own foods and creations at home and at work. I would be mortified if someone scolded me in a restaurant, in public, in front of everyone.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Jim,

is that bottom photo French toast?  Interesting presentation if it is......maybe it's the ketchup bottle on the table that doesn't jive in my head.....

joey


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

Jake is a said:


> Something that hasn't been discussed.
> 
> What about intellectual copyright? I am not an owner operator or chef, but if I were, and someone were talking pictures of my food, I would wonder about that person using it as reference. When you go to a movie, you consume the product on the premises, and not video tape it for later. Either to view it later or for posterity and the "memories." That's why you "pay" for it on dvd.
> 
> ...


If it were someone trying to profit from that pic, either by passing the dish off as something they made, or a piece of still-life art, I could see it becoming a copyright problem. For personal enjoyment, I don't think there's any ill intent on the chefs intellectual property.

And to look at the other side of the_ "It's a fleeting moment to be enjoyed at that moment" _coin, that could be the same argument against wedding photos, pics at graduation, birthdays, etc...no? I can think back to the time I surprised my wife on her 30th birthday (I won't say how long ago), and the look on her face when all her friends jumped up......or, I can look at the pics of it. Same goes for the "my first Luger rib-eye".

I still think a serving of common sense carries it a far distance...always check beforehand (out of 2 dozen , only had 1 decline, a very polite decline), and don't be a fool and send it to a magazine or website claiming it was your doing.


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

durangojo said:


> Jim,
> 
> is that bottom photo French toast? Interesting presentation if it is......maybe it's the ketchup bottle on the table that doesn't jive in my head.....
> 
> joey


I saw the powdered sugar, syrup, and banana & thought same thing (but couldn't figure how he got it to stand without sagging)....took a while to notice ketchup LOL


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like Bananas Foster French Toast to me... and a yummy helping at that. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

How do you guys know that's ketchup? Probably is.... just blurry?


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

Meezenplaz said:


> Looks like Bananas Foster French Toast to me... and a yummy helping at that. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif
> 
> How do you guys know that's ketchup? Probably is.... just blurry?


Color, bottle shape and label design, and the white lid...all too familiar with that look...and I don't even like ketchup LOL


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

durangojo said:


> Jim,
> 
> is that bottom photo French toast? Interesting presentation if it is......maybe it's the ketchup bottle on the table that doesn't jive in my head.....
> 
> joey


It sure is. It is Cream cheese and Banana Stuffed French Toast from Sabrina's in Philly. The bottle (of much debate... haha!) is ketchup... for homefries. And if you are from Pittsburgh, it is for your eggs, too!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pollopicu said:


> [...]
> 
> Jim, those pictures made me hungry!
> 
> [...]


 Exactly my point! Those are a couple random shots of food that I wanted to a.) keep to capture the memory and b.) share with fellow food people. Yeah, there are some limitations with camera technology, intellectual property, etc. But, wouldn't you be inclined to go to or at least ask about the restaurant whose food is pictured?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

With those pictures? absolutely!

I go to philly every now and then, so Sabrina's can actually happen for me.

It's when people post food pictures like this that make me not feel inclined to go anywhere near those food establishments. lol

http://www.buzzfeed.com/peggy/from-food-porn-to-food-mourn-the-101-saddest-phot

some of those pictures are plain criminal. Not sure the food looked good to begin with though.. Can someone help identify what #69 is...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Philly is a culinary epicenter for me... so many great places to grab fantastic food!

Those pictures are ridiculous... and most look like food from home. Some labeled as food porn... hardly!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

For me too, alongside nyc as well.

My fav places in philly are:

-Fogo de chao

-Alma de Cuba

-Buddakan (tea-smoked ribs are awesome)

-Tony Lukes (can't leave Philly without a cheesteak with x-tra wiz) They also make delicious cheesy egg white with ham on hoagies.

-Scoop Deville


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

Jim said:


> Philly is a culinary epicenter for me... so many great places to grab fantastic food!
> 
> Those pictures are ridiculous... and most look like food from home. Some labeled as food porn... hardly!


I consider myself lucky to live near the city (in Bucks County actually). it is a foodies dream...good restaurants & diners, farmer stands out by Eastern State Pen, and our mecca....Reading Terminal Market! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

(and we have an Amish Mart 5 minutes from my house with OUTSTANDING bacon


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

Pollopicu said:


> For me too, alongside nyc as well.
> 
> My fav places in philly are:
> 
> ...


I gotta try Fogo and Alma!

And for cheesesteaks, I gotta stick with the Pats & Geno's doubleheader (I order at g's while wife runs over to pats, we each share our cheese wit's. Tony's is good, but more of a pain to get to....But Philly-folk debating cheesesteaks is like debating vanilla or chocolate ice cream LOL. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

These are definitely non-photogenic!!! http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/people-worse-at-cooking-than-you-food-fails


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thor said:


> I gotta try Fogo and Alma!
> 
> And for cheesesteaks, I gotta stick with the Pats & Geno's doubleheader (I order at g's while wife runs over to pats, we each share our cheese wit's. Tony's is good, but more of a pain to get to....But Philly-folk debating cheesesteaks is like debating vanilla or chocolate ice cream LOL. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


For fogo you have to go there high to get your money's worth. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Jim, that link made me not want to eat for the next week, at least.


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

Jim said:


> These are definitely non-photogenic!!! http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/people-worse-at-cooking-than-you-food-fails


How the fudge does Steven Reed on Weber Cooks get his own show, and I'm still sitting at home showing neighbors how to make a decent creme brulee or bacon cake?


Pollopicu said:


> For fogo you have to go there high to get your money's worth. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> Jim, that link made me not want to eat for the next week, at least.


That shouldn't be a problem...that was the one good side benefit of retiring early due to injury...no more piss tests. Also learned who has the good stuff /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Thor said:


> How the fudge does Steven Reed on Weber Cooks get his own show, and I'm still sitting at home showing neighbors how to make a decent creme brulee or bacon cake?
> 
> That shouldn't be a problem...that was the one good side benefit of retiring early due to injury...no more piss tests. Also learned who has the good stuff /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


I know, in the video he looks like he's about to keel over any minute.

http://gawker.com/5963727/steven-reed-is-the-saddest-tv-chef-of-all-time

he looks so sad and lonely.


----------



## thor (Feb 15, 2013)

"take this can of chili.......open it up....and.....KILL ME! PLEASE, SOMEONE KILL ME!....then pour the chili into a bowl......"

I saw the update on Gawkers page...guys a Registered Sex Offender. Maybe this was his prison sentence?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

omg are you serious? lol

I guess he was indeed sad and lonely then.


----------



## ellesmall (Feb 8, 2013)

In my opinion, the main reason to take photos is to share an experience. Which, I would argue is what chefs are ultimately trying to achieve. In that regard I think its valuable and harmless. There are of course exceptions to every rule and bad apples that spoil the bunch. The common sense mentioned earlier has to be applied, in addition to the courtesy of asking. I love taking food pics, looking at them, sharing them, etc. If it were banned it would make me sad but certainly wouldn't stop me from finding another (legit) way to share my experience. As an aside when I cater I don't mind people photographing my food. I find it to be a compliment. I get more touchy about sharing my technique and ingredients these days.


----------



## jersey lane (Feb 25, 2013)

I am guilty of taking photographs.  My reason is to recall a garnish or a part of the plate.  I would consider it unprofessional to post an image from a meal that I enjoyed or even disliked.  Images are as keen as conversations and perhaps a little harder to control.  It is difficult to take an image that does justice that needs to be left to the food designers.  The proof of the pudding is in the eating!  I take images with care but I will not take the liberty to post or share them as I would expect the same courtesy from others. Jersey Lane.


----------



## thecytochromec (Jan 16, 2013)

I personally feel that the only reason this has come to public attention is social media. If a bunch of people weren't trying to make you "jelly" by showing you their "pretty"  lunch or dinner we wouldn't be discussing this. Intellectual property it may be, but to prohibit discussion and sharing with others is simply stultifying. Don't be the NFL. People take pictures of their food for a million and one reasons and most of them are for the benefit of the creator. The biggest offense of the whole act is not turning the flash off... Now you have everyone's attention.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

fun reading through a lot of this. i agree that bringing a large camera makes you look like a snob or an ass. I can say i rarely take pictures and if i do i make it as fast and clear as possible without holding my table up or even being intrusive to the wait staff. the one meal i photographed the most was when i was at noma a little while ago. i tried to capture every course mainly to remember it all and go over it with the 3 other chefs i had gone with. We decided on one person to take pictures and share


----------

